
Watch out, PayPal: Facebook gets serious about payments - andrewlchen
http://venturebeat.com/2011/03/21/facebook-payments/
======
ck2
Ugh, trying to decide who is the lesser evil.

Just imagine PayPal but with Facebook's lack of concern for privacy added.

~~~
wladimir
However, just the fact that there is more competition might mean they both
have to become less evil to retain/attract customers. Which would be very
welcome.

